# Nerf der Feuerlande



## Ronin1978 (13. September 2011)

Grad auf MMO-Champion gefunden: Originally Posted by Blizzard (Blue Tracker / Official Forums) With the final showdown against Deathwing approaching, we've been keeping a close eye on players' progress through the current Firelands raid content. Before patch 4.3 is released, we want groups who are working on Heroic-difficulty content to be able to get as close to Ragnaros as possible, and we want players who are tackling normal progression to be able to experience as many of the encounters as they can. To achieve these goals, we'll be toning down the difficulty of both normal and Heroic raids through hotfixes in the coming weeks. In general, we plan to reduce health and damage of all raid bosses in both normal and Heroic Firelands by around the same percentage we brought difficulty down for the original Cataclysm raids when Rage of the Firelands (patch 4.2) was released. We're looking forward to seeing more groups of players face off against the Fire Lord in the weeks ahead. However, before we make these changes, we want to give everyone a final shot at the bosses at their current difficulty level -- so this is a heads up that we're planning to apply the difficulty hotfixes beginning the week of September 19. Stay tuned to the Patch 4.2 Hotfixes blog for these and other live updates to the game as they happen. Ab nächster Woche wird Feuerlande leichte Kost.


----------



## Ronin1978 (13. September 2011)

Sry für die TextWurst aber hier auf Arbeit nimmt der beim hochladen die eingegebenen Zeilenumbrüche nicht. Sry


----------



## Orgoron (13. September 2011)

Ronin1978 schrieb:


> Ab nächster Woche wird Feuerlande leichte Kost.



Wenn dies bei Blizz endlich mal schnallen und den Krempel von Anfang an Easy going machen spiel ichs vieleicht wieder 

Kein Bock drauf mich wie in den ersten generften Cataraids von irgendwelchen genervten Raidleadern oder Leuten die da schon 10 000mal drinnen waren zusammenstauchen zu lassen.


----------



## Shadria (13. September 2011)

Ronin.... die buffed-News waren wesentlich schneller als du... gab um kurz vor 9h schon einen Bericht auf buffed hierzu..... 

Nerfkeule trifft Feuerlande schon VOR WoW Patch 4.3


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

GIIIIIEEEEF EPIXXX!
NO SKILL JUST LOOT!

so hat die community gewhined....
und jetz reagiert blizz darauf...


----------



## Metadron72 (13. September 2011)

Und wie immer find ich es richtig so. Ebenfalls wie immer, die echten "Raider" haben FL eh längst clear und für den rest is es sicher gut


----------



## Saalia (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> GIIIIIEEEEF EPIXXX!
> NO SKILL JUST LOOT!
> 
> so hat die community gewhined....
> und jetz reagiert blizz darauf...



liest du dir auch mal durch was du schreibst?

ist der normale nerf zum ende eines Tiers um auch den gelegenheitsspielern die möglichkeit zu geben, alles vom content zu sehen.. hier gehts nicht um gewhine oder geflame... sondern lediglich um die zufriedenheit der spieler, die nicht so viel zeit investieren können wie du vielleicht.

den nerf find ich daher gut, schlecht allerdings, dass wir mit gilde setup und spielertechnisch kaum hardmodes machen konnten :-( ich hoffe allerdings das es im hardmode nur leichte änderungen gibt, so dass noch bisschen was zu tun ist bis 4.3


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> liest du dir auch mal durch was du schreibst?
> 
> ist der normale nerf zum ende eines Tiers um auch den gelegenheitsspielern die möglichkeit zu geben, alles vom content zu sehen.. hier gehts nicht um gewhine oder geflame... sondern lediglich um die zufriedenheit der spieler, die nicht so viel zeit investieren können wie du vielleicht.
> 
> den nerf find ich daher gut, schlecht allerdings, dass wir mit gilde setup und spielertechnisch kaum hardmodes machen konnten :-( ich hoffe allerdings das es im hardmode nur leichte änderungen gibt, so dass noch bisschen was zu tun ist bis 4.3



da hast du schon recht, ABER ich finde raiden sollte einen gewissen anspruch haben und nicht einfach nur facerollen mit dicken epix.


----------



## Saalia (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> da hast du schon recht, ABER ich finde raiden sollte einen gewissen anspruch haben und nicht einfach nur facerollen mit dicken epix.



dafür hattest du von ende juni bis jetzt zeit, reicht dir das nicht? hast du schon 7/7 heroic down? nein hast du nicht, also gabs wohl doch einen gewissen anspruch bisher den du anscheinend nicht komplett bewältigt hast... kommt der nerf doch grade recht


----------



## Lakor (13. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> dafür hattest du von ende juni bis jetzt zeit, reicht dir das nicht? hast du schon 7/7 heroic down? nein hast du nicht, also gabs wohl doch einen gewissen anspruch bisher den du anscheinend nicht komplett bewältigt hast... kommt der nerf doch grade recht



Dann hast du den Sinn nicht verstanden, zumindest den den ich sehe.

Nichts ist cooler als einen Boss Ewigkeiten zu tryen und ihn dann ins Gras beißen zu sehen. Wenn einem das mitten im Progress von einem Nerf Patch abgenommen wird, dann ist es irgendwie komisch, dann verliert die Sache ihren Reiz. Zumindest für mich.


----------



## BalianTorres (13. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ist der normale nerf zum ende eines Tiers um auch den gelegenheitsspielern die möglichkeit zu geben, alles vom content zu sehen.



Absolut richtig. Sehe ich auch so. 
Problem wird nur sein, dass das die wenigsten hier auch checken werden/wollen.


----------



## Saalia (13. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Dann hast du den Sinn nicht verstanden, zumindest den den ich sehe.
> 
> Nichts ist cooler als einen Boss Ewigkeiten zu tryen und ihn dann ins Gras beißen zu sehen. Wenn einem das mitten im Progress von einem Nerf Patch abgenommen wird, dann ist es irgendwie komisch, dann verliert die Sache ihren Reiz. Zumindest für mich.



deswegen sagte ich ja, dass ich hoffe das die Hardmodes nicht viel geändert werden, damit noch was zu tun bleibt :-) oder wie im t11 content, die änderungen nur für den nonhero zählen


----------



## Azddel (13. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ist der normale nerf zum ende eines Tiers


Zum Ende?


Aber wo ist denn der neue Content, der die Feuerlande bereits wieder zum alten Content werden lässt? Ach, den gibts ja noch gar nicht.

Die Feuerlande sind der aktuelle Content. 2 1/2 Monate alt. Das sind 10 Wochen.

Wer also nach 10 Wochen nicht alles down und gesehen hat, muss sich damit abfinden, dass er den Inhalt nur noch in abgeschwächter Form bestreiten darf?


----------



## Metadron72 (13. September 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wer also nach 10 Wochen nicht alles down und gesehen hat, muss sich damit abfinden, dass er den Inhalt nur noch in abgeschwächter Form bestreiten darf?




hmm, ja.

der grosstteil der spieler hat entweder alles schon down oder wiped an den bossen rum. was ich damit sagen will, der "mittelteil" wird einen recht kleinen teil ausmachen und darauf konzentriert sich blizz glaub nicht so.

ich denke 8/10 werden es gut finden, die einen weils ihnen egal ist (alles down) und die anderen weil sie mal weiter kommen. 
und das es für die meisten "leichte kost" wird, wag ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Ronin1978 (13. September 2011)

Also wir stehen im Moment bei Ragnaros. Sind ne kleine Gilde und haben bei unserem 10er Raid grad mal einen Ersatzt DD. Durch das Sommerloch und n paar Ausfälle sind wir halt nicht so schnell vorangekommen. Jetzt hoff ich halt das wir in diese id Sonntag/Montag noch ohne Nerf umhauen. Waren bis jetzt auf 45%.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2011)

Ich finde den Nerf super und freue mich darauf.


----------



## Schalalabumbum (13. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach war/ist es immer noch die beste Möglichkeit einen Content zu nerfen, und ich wiederhole mich immer wieder gerne, wie es zu WOTLK-Zeiten mit ICC gemacht wurde.

Ein Buff der von Zeit zu Zeit erhöht wird und den jeder, wenn er denn möchte, auch einfach wegklicken kann. So kann jeder den Content bezwingen wie ers gern hätte. 

Ich frage mich nur warum blizz nicht an diesem Prinzip festgehalten hat, war meiner Meinung nach die ideale Lösung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2011)

Wie üblich... allerdings hatte ich gehofft das man den heroischen Modus wieder ungenerft lässt, war in PSA/BDZ zu Beginn ja ganz cool die noch im nahezu alten Schwierigkeitsgrad legen zu dürfen.

Wie dem auch sei... der Content ist eh durch, die Hardmodes nur ne Zugabe.

Finde es also gut, darf ruhig jeder in den Genuss kommen Raggi umzukloppen - das andere nun leichter an das Equip kommen interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, das hat sich mit dem Klamotten-umgestalten-Dingens eh erledigt - dann hat jeder seine Abgrenzung von den anderen. T0,5 ftw... hrhr.


----------



## Schdaiff (13. September 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon gibts ja noch die heroischen Modi .. äh gibts das bei Feuerlande eigentlich auch?^^


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2011)

Öh, ja... wird allerdings auch generft.

EDIT: Jajaja, hardmode bla blubb


----------



## Cantharion (13. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ist der normale nerf zum ende eines Tiers um auch den gelegenheitsspielern die möglichkeit zu geben, alles vom content zu sehen..


Diese ganzen "hauptsache schnell durch"-Kids haben mit ihrem "nur mit exp gc garrosh" haben doch schon mit dem letzten Nerf erfolgreich verhindert dass jemand der den Content nicht zu T11-Zeiten geraidet hat da überhaupt reinkommt. (Wie soll man an exp kommen wenn jeder nur exp fordert? Gerade da der Nerf ja für die Leute ohne festen raid waren)



Gazeran schrieb:


> da hast du schon recht, ABER ich finde raiden sollte einen gewissen anspruch haben und nicht einfach nur facerollen mit dicken epix.


Sind die Encounter in den Feuerlanden von der Taktik her wirklich so einfach dass man sie "facerollen" kann wenn der schaden/hp abgeschwächt wird? Auf bestimmte Taktiken muss man bestimmt immernoch achten oder?
(Da mir so ein Kinderkram wie feste Raidzeiten schon lange zu blöd wurden ist die Frage ernst gemeint.)


----------



## Kuya (13. September 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wer also nach 10 Wochen nicht alles down und gesehen hat, muss sich damit abfinden, dass er den Inhalt nur noch in abgeschwächter Form bestreiten darf?



Das erinnert mich an:

"Wer nach 2 Tagen noch nicht alles auf Non-HC clear hat, wird den Dungeon niemals von innen sehen".


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

Also, ich hab bis jetzt 1/7hc und will die anderen auch noch hc machen und nich "low"hc!
Der nerf kommt meiner meinung nach zu früh!
Ich spiele auch nur "casual" will aber trotzdem eine herausforderung.

Und ja Lakor das meinte ich!




Cantharion schrieb:


> Sind die Encounter in den Feuerlanden von der Taktik her wirklich so einfach dass man sie "facerollen" kann wenn der schaden/hp abgeschwächt wird? Auf bestimmte Taktiken muss man bestimmt immernoch achten oder?
> (Da mir so ein Kinderkram wie feste Raidzeiten schon lange zu blöd wurden ist die Frage ernst gemeint.)


Naja mittlerweile (wurd ja schon einiges generft) kann man mit guten leuten schon lockerer spielen.
Und wenn der nerf zu "hart" wird kann man manche mechaniken einfach vollkommen ignorieren können.
(Siehe Valiona und Theralion Hero nach dem Nerf letzte oder vorletzte woche... wir ignorieren einfach alle adds spielen mit nur einem tank und dpsen den boss einfach runter...)


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Also, ich hab bis jetzt 1/7hc und will die anderen auch noch hc machen und nich "low"hc!
> Der nerf kommt meiner meinung nach zu früh!
> Ich spiele auch nur "casual" will aber trotzdem eine herausforderung.
> 
> Und ja Lakor das meinte ich!


Ja gut, du wolltest nicht progress raiden und hast ihn jetzt auch nicht - war deine Entscheidung. Das die Nerfs kommen (so btw. gab es schon etliche spürbare nerfs in den Feuerlanden) war doch sonnenklar.


----------



## VILOGITY (13. September 2011)

Wird eh wie bei WotlK sein, die meistern haben es da selbst mit 30% Buff nicht hinbekommen LK NH zu legen und es wird in FL nicht andersein nach dem Nurf.
Es gbit einfach zu viele Spieler die einfach zu dumm sind um ne Maus im Kreis zu drehen, denen hilf ein Nurf auch nicht mal ansatzweise die Funktion eines Bosses zu verstehen.
Das Spiel ist ab 12 Leute und es gibt genug die es nicht schaffen aus nem FETTEN Fleck am Boden raus zu laufen, selbst dann wenn sie sehen das ihr Life fällt.
Was soll den Leuten eine Nurf bringen ?
Wem ein Guide lesen und VID anschauen schon zu viel ist, der soll halt eine Brain AFK Spiel spielen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2011)

Also ich werde sobald 4.3 da is in Zukunft nur Leute mit nehmen, die eindeutig belegen können das sie den Content schon auf dem Testrealm gecleared haben. Und auch nur wenn sie bereits mit vollem T12 rumlaufen. Das gute versteht sich.

Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn auf einmal jeder dahergelaufene Möchtegern Raider mit seinem Gammel-T11-HC Gear ankommt und die Elite-Essenz unserer Göttertruppe verwässert. Also ich hab persönlich keine Lust und auch gar keine Zeit einen kompletten Abend mit raiden zu verbringen. Da gibt es natürlich noch 12 andere Chars die schnellstmöglich das Maximum erreichen müssen.

Da wird also durchgerusht wie durch die Zandalari HC´s! (Wo übrigens auch nur Leute mitkommen die den Time-Event geschafft haben!)

Es muss ja schließlich Abends auch noch 10 min. Zeit sein um die Kinder zu Bett zu bringen, um ihnen von unseren WoW-Heldentaten zu erzählen. Sie sollen schließlich ein Vorbild haben und irgendwann mal sagen können...

"Ja, so möchte ich auch mal werden!"


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2011)




----------



## Fedaykin (13. September 2011)

Wer sagt denn, dass morgen bereits die Änderungen kommen?

Mal davon ab sind wir doch alle selber daran schuld. Eine neue Raidinstanz wird eingeführt und schwupps, spätestens 2 Wochen später sind die Top Gilden durch. Nach 3 bis 4 Wochen folgen die restlichen "guten" Gilden und nach 10 Wochen sollte jeder aktive "progress"-Raider damit durch sein. Da jede neue Raidinstanz bis zum Erbrechen durchgezockt wird, ist es nur verständlich, dass relativ schnell neuer Content nachgeschoben wird und auch relativ schnell solche Hotfix Änderungen kommen...

Die Geister die ich rief.... 



ego1899 schrieb:


> fullquote



Fand ich gut, vielen Dank  



VILOGITY schrieb:


> Wird eh wie bei WotlK sein, die meistern haben es da selbst mit 30% Buff nicht hinbekommen LK NH zu legen und es wird in FL nicht andersein nach dem Nurf.
> *Es gbit einfach zu viele Spieler die einfach zu dumm sind um ne Maus im Kreis zu drehen*, denen hilf ein Nurf auch nicht mal ansatzweise die Funktion eines Bosses zu verstehen.
> Das Spiel ist ab 12 Leute und es gibt genug die es nicht schaffen aus nem FETTEN Fleck am Boden raus zu laufen, selbst dann wenn sie sehen das ihr Life fällt.
> Was soll den Leuten eine Nurf bringen ?
> Wem ein Guide lesen und VID anschauen schon zu viel ist, der soll halt eine Brain AFK Spiel spielen.



Bevor ich solche Texte verfasse, bin ich lieber zu dumm eine Maus zu bewegen. Wenn man deinen geistigen Dünnpfiff liest, möchte man wirklich zu dieser, von dir beschriebenen, Gruppe von Spielern gehören.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. September 2011)

tripplepost


----------



## Fedaykin (13. September 2011)

tripplepost


----------



## Derulu (13. September 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Zum Ende?
> 
> 
> Aber wo ist denn der neue Content, der die Feuerlande bereits wieder zum alten Content werden lässt? Ach, den gibts ja noch gar nicht.
> ...



Es sind 12 Wochen bis zum angestrebten Termin (und es ist eine schrittweise Vereinfachung) -> 3 Monate und es soll jeder (der etwas ambitionierter raidet) ZEITNAH (also noch bevor der nächste Content da ist) schaffen dürfen


----------



## Hamburgperle (13. September 2011)

Schalalabumbum schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach war/ist es immer noch die beste Möglichkeit einen Content zu nerfen, und ich wiederhole mich immer wieder gerne, wie es zu WOTLK-Zeiten mit ICC gemacht wurde.
> 
> Ein Buff der von Zeit zu Zeit erhöht wird und den jeder, wenn er denn möchte, auch einfach wegklicken kann. So kann jeder den Content bezwingen wie ers gern hätte.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur warum blizz nicht an diesem Prinzip festgehalten hat, war meiner Meinung nach die ideale Lösung.




Jo .. genau meine Meinung. So kann wer möchte weiter im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad versuchen und wer net, nimmt den Buff halt mit. 

Was man weglassen könnte, wären die Titel etc. ... Königsmörder als Titel oder Licht des Morgens ... wenn man dort mit LvL 85 und 30 % Buff schnell mal den HM macht, dafür sollte es keine Titel geben.


----------



## hexxhexx (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> da hast du schon recht, ABER ich finde raiden sollte einen gewissen anspruch haben und nicht einfach nur facerollen mit dicken epix.



Kleine Gilden mit Leuten, die einfach nur entspannt und chillig 1-2 mal die Woche raiden, werden sich auch so noch ins Zeug legen müssen und haben zumindest ihre Erfolgserlebnisse.
Wenn Ryolith in den Lavarand läuft, hilft auch kein Nerf.


----------



## Derulu (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Und wenn der nerf zu "hart" wird kann man manche mechaniken einfach vollkommen ignorieren können.
> (Siehe Valiona und Theralion Hero nach dem Nerf letzte oder vorletzte woche... wir ignorieren einfach alle adds spielen mit nur einem tank und dpsen den boss einfach runter...)



Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass, wenn alle so weit wie du sind (1/7 HC), ihr den Encounter zusätzlich zum Nerf heillos outgeared habt...ihr spielt immerhin mit Ausrüstung, die mind. so gut wie das was dort überhaupt gedroppt wird...T11 (auch HC) Content mit T12 Equip ist nun mal entsprechend leichter wie der vorgesehene T11 Content mit Equip unter und bis zu T11....


----------



## J_0_T (13. September 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Jo .. genau meine Meinung. So kann wer möchte weiter im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad versuchen und wer net, nimmt den Buff halt mit.
> 
> *Was man weglassen könnte, wären die Titel etc. ... Königsmörder als Titel oder Licht des Morgens ... wenn man dort mit LvL 85 und 30 % Buff schnell mal den HM macht, dafür sollte es keine Titel geben.*



Un das soll was bringen? Ich sehs schon kommen das nach so etwas auch wieder whines kommen werden und so.


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass, wenn alle so weit wie du sind (1/7 HC), ihr den Encounter zusätzlich zum Nerf heillos outgeared habt...ihr spielt immerhin mit Ausrüstung, die mind. so gut wie das was dort überhaupt gedroppt wird...T11 (auch HC) Content mit T12 Equip ist nun mal entsprechend leichter wie der vorgesehene T11 Content mit Equip unter und bis zu T11....



Das war jetzt im vergleich zu den anderen t11 hardmodes
Magmaul stehst im Feuer = Tot
Maloriak im schwarzen stehn = Tot
Omnotron in der blauen prütze drin bleiben = Tot

ich kann das jetz noch nen wenig weiterführen


----------



## Figetftw! (13. September 2011)

Also ich find die nerfs gut  schraubt den zeitanspruch für 7/7 von 4 auf 3 stunden
Raggi ist ja jetzt schon extrem vereinfacht


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. September 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Was man weglassen könnte, wären die Titel etc. ... Königsmörder als Titel oder Licht des Morgens ... wenn man dort mit LvL 85 und 30 % Buff schnell mal den HM macht, dafür sollte es keine Titel geben.



Warum nicht?


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Also ich find die nerfs gut  schraubt den zeitanspruch für 7/7 von 4 auf 3 stunden
> Raggi ist ja jetzt schon extrem vereinfacht


Ich denke mal du sprichst von hero oder?
Wir rushen da in 2 1/2 stunden durch (mit shannox hero)


----------



## Figetftw! (13. September 2011)

sicher auf hero  + twinkraid auf normal halt ( den man dann eigentlich auch auf hc machen kann )


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du sprichst von hero oder?
> Wir rushen da in 2 1/2 stunden durch (mit shannox hero)



UI seit ihr toll. Und deswegen die anderen nicht? Wir wipen uns grad noch an Raggi nhc rum. Fehlt nimmer viel, sind ja schon P3, aber zur Zeit decken wir mit Raggi allein schon 2 Raidabende.
Wenn etwas auf Farmstatus ist, weil man es gelegt hat, ist es numal deutlich einfach, auch mit Twinks, als es mit einer Gilde zu machen, die den Boss noch als Progress hat.

Gegen so eine stufenweise erleichterung wie durch z.B. einen ICC Buff, hätte ich auch nichts. Finde ich gut, denn es gibt dir dass Gefühl, dass du nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach bissle mehr Power bekommst. Und im 10er haste numal auch net so nen riesen Item Vorsprung jede ID. Wenn da mal 3 Items von 6 Bossen abfallen, die Leute für ihren Mainspecc benötigen, dann ist das schon gut.


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> UI seit ihr toll. Und deswegen die anderen nicht? Wir wipen uns grad noch an Raggi nhc rum. Fehlt nimmer viel, sind ja schon P3, aber zur Zeit decken wir mit Raggi allein schon 2 Raidabende.
> Wenn etwas auf Farmstatus ist, weil man es gelegt hat, ist es numal deutlich einfach, auch mit Twinks, als es mit einer Gilde zu machen, die den Boss noch als Progress hat.
> 
> Gegen so eine stufenweise erleichterung wie durch z.B. einen ICC Buff, hätte ich auch nichts. Finde ich gut, denn es gibt dir dass Gefühl, dass du nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach bissle mehr Power bekommst. Und im 10er haste numal auch net so nen riesen Item Vorsprung jede ID. Wenn da mal 3 Items von 6 Bossen abfallen, die Leute für ihren Mainspecc benötigen, dann ist das schon gut.



Ich versteh grad nich worauf du hinauswillst...


----------



## Orgoron (13. September 2011)

Was ich so ein bischen kritisch sehe wen Blizz die Nummer wirklich weiter nach dem System durchziehen will (bis jetzt sehe ich es eher als Verzweiflungstat nicht als fixes System) werden die Leute anfangen selektiv zu Spielen.

Und damit tut Blizz weder seinem Geldbeutel noch der Community einen Gefallen.


Na mal sehn wie es weitergeht. Ich hoff ja immer noch auf einen Geistesblitz und ein Einschwenken zurück auf WotLk


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich versteh grad nich worauf du hinauswillst...



Dass ihr hier rum posaunt wie einfach doch FL ist, dass ihr nur 2,5h braucht für alles (sogar mir HM) und damit indirekt alle anderen als schlecht darstellt, die da länger brauchen. (Wie ihr füllt 3 Raidabende mit FL? olololololol)


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2011)

Ich versteh gar nicht, warum man so rumposaunen muss, wie schnell man durch den Content rennt. Ist genauswo wie diejenigen, die mit ihren "besonderen" Reittieren in den Hauptstädten rumstehen.


----------



## Azddel (13. September 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es sind 12 Wochen bis zum angestrebten Termin (und es ist eine schrittweise Vereinfachung) -> 3 Monate und es soll jeder (der etwas ambitionierter raidet) ZEITNAH (also noch bevor der nächste Content da ist) schaffen dürfen



Das heißt: 10 Wochen Content / 12 Wochen abgeschwächter Content. Das kann sich aber auch noch verlängern, da der Termin ja nur "angestrebt" ist. Was für eine verquere Rechnung.

Das alles aber mal beiseite. Was ich nicht verstehe: Wieso kann man es nicht so machen, dass der t12 Content ganz normal seine Gültigkeit behält bis der t13 Content eingeführt wird? Dann könnte man elegant und ohne viel Getöse den t12 Content so abschwächen, wie etwa auch der t11 Content abgeschwächt wurde.


----------



## Saalia (13. September 2011)

weil man damit erreichen möchte, dass leute die nicht so raid erfahren sind auch noch ein wenig equip farmen können um dann in den neuen raidcontent zu starten


----------



## Figetftw! (13. September 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> UI seit ihr toll. Und deswegen die anderen nicht?



öhm danke das du uns so toll findest. 
Aber ich verstehe nicht warum du dich für etwas schlechteres hälts.


----------



## Cantharion (13. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> sicher auf hero  + twinkraid auf normal halt ( den man dann eigentlich auch auf hc machen kann )



Bei den Raidzeiten hätte mich alles andere auch überrascht.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht, warum man so rumposaunen muss, wie schnell man durch den Content rennt. Ist genauswo wie diejenigen, die mit ihren "besonderen" Reittieren in den Hauptstädten rumstehen.



Ich verstehe dafür gar nicht warum man deswegen von der Seite angemault wird....
Hier wird über den geplanten Nerf diskutiert - ich hab gesagt ich finde das gut und dafür auch meine Gründe angegeben. Danach wurde auf Rückfragen geantwortet... das hat nichts mit rumposen zu tun. 
Wie schnell manche Leute sich angegriffen fühlen können.


----------



## Azddel (13. September 2011)

@Saalia




Ja, aber warum?



Muss man immer alles SOFORT haben?

Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Joggen anfange laufe ich auch nicht am nächsten Tag einen Marathon.

Ist man sich zu fein, den "alten" Content zu durchlaufen, bloß weil da am Horizont was neues aufglimmt? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe den t11 Content auch nachgeholt, weil ich zeitlich einfach zu spät dran war, da ich seit Ulduar zum ersten Mal wieder etwas raide.

Seit 4 Wochen tappse ich nun durch die Feuerlande, und ich glaube schon, dass mir ein guter Teil meines Spielerlebnisses genommen wird, wenn da große Abschwächungen eingeführt werden. Ich habe es ja am t11 Content gesehen. Interessant war das schon, aber keine Herausforderung. Für mich liegt der Spielspaß nicht darin, dass die Bosse vor mir auf die Knie gehen, wenn ich ihnen bissl scharf ins Auge blicke und mir danach lila Klamotten anziehe.


----------



## Orgoron (13. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht, warum man so rumposaunen muss, wie schnell man durch den Content rennt. Ist genauswo wie diejenigen, die mit ihren "besonderen" Reittieren in den Hauptstädten rumstehen.



Weil besonders in WoW viele Spieler den eigentlichen "Sinn" eines MMO gar nicht mehr kennen.



Azddel schrieb:


> Das alles aber mal beiseite. Was ich nicht verstehe: Wieso kann man es nicht so machen, dass der t12 Content ganz normal seine Gültigkeit behält bis der t13 Content eingeführt wird? Dann könnte man elegant und ohne viel Getöse den t12 Content so abschwächen, wie etwa auch der t11 Content abgeschwächt wurde.



Ich würde jetzt einfach mal vermuten weil zu viele Accountkündigungen eingegangen sind. Für ca. 13 Euro (und was weis ich sonst noch) in SW / OG rumstehen ist halt ein sehr "spezielles" Spielvergnügen


----------



## Orgoron (13. September 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ist man sich zu fein, den "alten" Content zu durchlaufen, bloß weil da am Horizont was neues aufglimmt? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe den t11 Content auch nachgeholt, weil ich zeitlich einfach zu spät dran war, da ich seit Ulduar zum ersten Mal wieder etwas raide.



Eben hier liegt das Problem. Es ist völlig irrelevant ob *DU *das ganze nachvollziehen kannst.

Fakt ist Blizz will einfach für sein Spiel die maximal Zahl an Scheinchen sehen und sie denken halt das sie das damit erreichen können.


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Dass ihr hier rum posaunt wie einfach doch FL ist, dass ihr nur 2,5h braucht für alles (sogar mir HM) und damit indirekt alle anderen als schlecht darstellt, die da länger brauchen. (Wie ihr füllt 3 Raidabende mit FL? olololololol)



Wenn du das so siehst...
Btw wir haben 2 Raidtage jeweils 3 Stunden... tut uns leid.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst...
> Btw wir haben 2 Raidtage jeweils 3 Stunden... tut uns leid.



EInmal Main, einmal Twinkraid? Oder wie deckt sich dass mit der Aussage, dass ihr da in 2,5h durchrusht?


----------



## Azddel (13. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Eben hier liegt das Problem. Es ist völlig irrelevant ob *DU *das ganze nachvollziehen kannst.
> 
> Fakt ist Blizz will einfach für sein Spiel die maximal Zahl an Scheinchen sehen und sie denken halt das sie das damit erreichen können.


Und ich denke, dass sie damit das Gegenteil erreichen werden.


----------



## Azddel (13. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Weil besonders in WoW viele Spieler den eigentlichen "Sinn" eines MMO gar nicht mehr kennen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde jetzt einfach mal vermuten weil zu viele Accountkündigungen eingegangen sind. Für ca. 13 Euro (und was weis ich sonst noch) in SW / OG rumstehen ist halt ein sehr "spezielles" Spielvergnügen



Man steht also in SW/OG rum, wenn der Content nicht generft wird?

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> EInmal Main, einmal Twinkraid? Oder wie deckt sich dass mit der Aussage, dass ihr da in 2,5h durchrusht?



Neue Hero modes Tryn? :S
und am 2ten Tag dann clear machen, bzw danach noch ein wenig PSA BoT hero


----------



## Figetftw! (13. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Weil besonders in WoW viele Spieler den eigentlichen "Sinn" eines MMO gar nicht mehr kennen.



Ich glaub ich gehöre dazu  bitte klär mich auf  was is denn der eigentliche Sinn?


----------



## Killding (13. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> da hast du schon recht, ABER ich finde raiden sollte einen gewissen anspruch haben und nicht einfach nur facerollen mit dicken epix.



Das wäre aber fail wenn BLizz dass nicht machen würde, tun wir mal so als ob wir erst seit paar tagen 85 geworden sind, haben erst vor nem Monat angefangen also noch nicht so gut.

Denkt man sich hat man doch mal Lust FL zu gehn, aber nein überall clear xp gesucht und übertriebenes gear(is schon ok bei gearcheck aber man solls nicht übertreiben) kann man also nicht mit ( " doofes wow darf nicht mal FL gehn warum sollte ich noch zahlen " )

Denken halt immer alle so Egoistisch ohne dabei zu wissen dass so manch anderer nicht so viel Zeit für Wow zu beanspruchen kann wie jenige denen es zu leicht ist.

Diese "nOOBS" wollen auch nur Spass am Spiel haben was ja leider nicht geht da jeder angeblich so gute Spieler ihnen das verdirbt mit ihren anspruchsvollen Anforderungen ohne sie selbst erfüllen zu können -.-


----------



## Orgoron (13. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich gehöre dazu  bitte klär mich auf  was is denn der eigentliche Sinn?



Eine Welt entdecken, Gemeinschaft, der Stärkere hilft dem Schwächeren usw usw.


----------



## Killding (13. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Dann hast du den Sinn nicht verstanden, zumindest den den ich sehe.
> 
> Nichts ist cooler als einen Boss Ewigkeiten zu tryen und ihn dann ins Gras beißen zu sehen. Wenn einem das mitten im Progress von einem Nerf Patch abgenommen wird, dann ist es irgendwie komisch, dann verliert die Sache ihren Reiz. Zumindest für mich.



Was is cool an nem Boss 100x zu wipen ?


----------



## Figetftw! (13. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Eine Welt entdecken, Gemeinschaft, der Stärkere hilft dem Schwächeren usw usw.



Und viel zu raiden schließt diese sachen automatisch aus?
anscheinend genauso wie neid einen vorurteilsfreien blick auf menschen ausschließt


----------



## Schalalabumbum (13. September 2011)

Killding schrieb:


> Was is cool an nem Boss 100x zu wipen ?



Es geht um die Bestätigung die man für sich selber bekommt. Man nutzt die Mittel die man hat und arbeitet mit seinen Mitspielern darauf hin. Man kommt dem Ziel schrittweise näher und kurz vorher wird das bisher angestrebte Ziel vereinfacht.

Man hat das angestrebte Ziel erreicht, aber es ist was anderes unter den vereinfachten Gegebenheiten.

Die einen sind schneller die anderen etwas langsamer. Und speziell für die "langsameren" ist so ein Nerf meist das, was einem das Glücksgefühl, ein lang angestrebtes Ziel zu erreichen, etwas versaut.

Für mich ein einleuchtendes Argument.


----------



## DeathDragon (13. September 2011)

Killding schrieb:


> Was is cool an nem Boss 100x zu wipen ?



Das Gefühl wenn man den Boss beim 101 Try legt. Ich zitiere mich selber mal aus einem etwas älteren Thread um zu zeigen was es heisst bei einem Boss stundenlang zu whipen:


DeathDragon schrieb:


> Wir haben letzte Woche Halfus HM zum erstenmal gelegt. Nach stundenlangem Wipen kommen wir alle lebend in Phase 2 an. Das ganze sieht echt gut aus die HP vom Boss purzeln langsam auf die 50%, beim ersten brüllen hatte der Offtank jedoch kaum HP und starb durch den Breath+Brüllen. Ich musste also alleine den Boss fertig tanken. Mit jedem Stack vom Debuff rast mein Puls höher, bei 5 Stacks ist der Boss dann endlich im Stun. Meine Hände zittern, der Puls rast als ich die Beine in die Hand nehme und versuche soweit weg wie möglich vom Boss zu kommen. Der Boss ist aus dem Stun läuft auf mich zu, der Healpala spottet ab und der Boss läuft auf unseren Pala. Nur noch 15sek und mein Debuff läuft aus. Der Boss kommt beim Pala an und ich spotte zurück. Noch 9sek. Boss steht bei mir und noch 5sek Debuff, ich kann die Hände kaum noch stillhalten und spüre meinen Herzschlag rasen. Der Boss hat noch 30% hp. Erster Schlag verfehlt, zweiter Schlag parriert. Im TS hört man zwischen das entlastende Ausatmen der Healer und weiter gehts. Mein Puls beruhigt sich so langsam. Weiter gehts, die Stacks purzeln schon langsam wieder hoch und wir hoffen dass wir den Boss noch legen bevor der Debuff zu hoch tickt. 3Stacks noch 25%, 4Stacks noch 17%, 5Stacks noch 10%, das ganze wird knapp und mein Puls schnellt wieder in die Höhe. Wenn der Stun nicht langsam kommt, wirds wieder kritisch mit dem Heilen. Bei 6 Stacks kommt endlich der Stun, ich nehm die Beine in die Hand und verstecke mich in der Ecke. 5% Der Boss kommt aus dem Stun und rasst auf mich zu, der Debuff tickt noch zu lange. Noch 15sek bis der Debuff weg ist und der Buff stackt auf 7 hoch. So langsam wirds kritisch mit dem heilen, die Healer sind schon lange auf Notstrom und meine HP wird nicht mehr richtig voll. Im TS ist es mucksmäuschenstill. Ich zünde Schildwall und hoffe, dass ich die letzten paar Sekunden noch überlebe. Dann fällt der Boss endlich man hört die Jubelschreie im TS, der Druck lässt nach und die Freude ist riesig.
> 
> Also ich würde sagen mir macht raiden noch Spass ;-)
> Bevor jetzt die ganzen Flamer kommen, ja die Zahlen sind etwas aus den Fingern gezogen. Und ja ich habe solche Emotionen im Raid. Wenn ichs öde fände, warum sollte ich noch raiden? Ebenfalls bin ich überhaupt nich wowsüchtig sondern Raide nur 1-2Abende die Woche und habe nebenbei noch andere Hobbys



Wenn du bei einem Boss wirklich Stundenlang probierst, immerwieder die Taktik übst um dann mit jedem Try etwas besser zu werden um dann nach gefüllten 100 mal probieren den Boss endlich zu legen, hast du ein richtig befreiendes Gefühl dabei und kannst dir selber auf die Schulter klopfen ;-). Bei einem solchen Kill hörst du regelrechte Jubelschreie im TS und jeder ist richtig froh dass das Vieh endlich am Boden liegt. 
Jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr seid mitten am Boss tryen, ihr seid jetzt schon die dritte Woche in Folge an dem Boss und habt letzte Woche einen 5% Wipe hinbekommen. Ihr geht voller Enthusiasmus an den Boss und merkt dann dass der Boss extrem vereinfacht wurde und eigentlich nur noch Freeloot ist. Ihr kloppt also nebenbei den Boss runter und am gleichen Abend auch noch den Folgenden ohne Probleme. Dies nimmt einem halt irgendwie die Lust am Raiden. Bei einem solchen Kill geht einfach das Gefühl verloren einen Boss endlich richtig gelegt zu haben. Es fühlt sich mehr nach einer halben Sache an.

Klar ihr könnt sagen Firelands ist jetzt schon 10 Wochen raus und gute Gilden haben den schon down... Aber es gibt nunmal auch Gilden die nicht jede Woche Zeit haben den Boss zu tryen und zurzeit halt irgendwo mitten in FL feststecken. Ebenfalls ist zurzeit Sommer und viele Leute sind lieber am schwimmen oder mit Freunden etwas am unternehmen. Also wieso jetzt schon damit anfangen FL zu nerfen und nicht wie BoT bzw PA erst mit dem nächsten grossen Contentpatch? Dort weiss man wenigstens im Vorfeld was einen erwartet und hatte auch vielmehr Zeit zu raiden und nicht erst ein paar Tage vorher oder merkt mitten Im Raid, dass der Boss von heute auf Morgen viel weniger HP hat.
Klar sind Randomraids in BoT und PA extrem lästig, weil man als Unwissender andauernd geflamt wird. Aber bei Hero Inis ist es doch genau dasselbe, dass Problem ist doch nicht der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raidini sondern das Verhalten der Community. Ob jetzt FL heute generft wird oder erst in ein paar Monaten, die Community wird sich nicht anders Verhalten. Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum alle immer nach einem Nerf schreien und sich freuen wenns soweit ist. Wenn ich in einem Raid an einem Boss feststecke, lese ich Guides durch, probiere andere Taktiken aus, verbessere meine Spielweise etc. um dann den Boss irgendwann doch zu legen. Ich denke mir nicht: Der Boss ist zu schwer, warte ich jetzt mal eine Woche und wenn der dann noch nicht generft wurde, flame ich mal das Forum voll bis Blizzard etwas dagegen macht.


----------



## Derulu (13. September 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das heißt: 10 Wochen Content / 12 Wochen abgeschwächter Content. Das kann sich aber auch noch verlängern, da der Termin ja nur "angestrebt" ist. Was für eine verquere Rechnung.
> 
> Das alles aber mal beiseite. Was ich nicht verstehe: Wieso kann man es nicht so machen, dass der t12 Content ganz normal seine Gültigkeit behält bis der t13 Content eingeführt wird? Dann könnte man elegant und ohne viel Getöse den t12 Content so abschwächen, wie etwa auch der t11 Content abgeschwächt wurde.



12 Wochen normaler Content^^ (29.06.-19.09. sind 12 IDs)

Zu deiner Frage: Ganz einfach, man soll zeitnah (solange er aktuell ist, der Content) alle Bosse des aktuellen Contents sehen um 1) zum neuen Content auch diesen spielen zu können ohne hoffnungslos nachzuhängen (was zB. zu BC angeblich sehr Viele vom Raiden abgehalten hat und WoW zu Classic unter anderem teilweise den Ruf eingebracht hat, man müsse 24/7 spielen/arbeitslos sein, um etwas zu erreichen, was natürlich nicht wahr ist) und 2) dafür bereits die Einstiegsvorrausetzung "Equip" erfüllen können


----------



## mopdog (13. September 2011)

Huhu Leute,

also ich sehe das Problem in dem Nerf nicht ... soll es doch generft werden. Erstmal wissen wir noch gar nicht wie genau das aussieht und außerdem wenn euch nhc dann zu einfach wird geht einfach HC.
Ich glaube kaum ,dass selbst nach dem Nerf, jeder FL HC clear hat.

Ich denke schon das der Raid für jeden normalen Spieler der ein wenig Spaß am Abend haben will im Raid noch schwer und fordernd genug sein wir .

So long...

mopdog


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. September 2011)

Killding schrieb:


> Was is cool an nem Boss 100x zu wipen ?



Was daran cool sein soll weiß ich auch nicht, aber wenn er liegt ist es ein tolles Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2011)

Habe zwar keine direkte Meinung zum Nerf, weiß nicht mal was Feuerlande sind ... ^
Doch bei einer Sache werde ich mir die Jahre über hier immer sicherer.

Nerf bedeutet anscheinend, daß generfte MMO-Klatsch & Tratsch Leser hier generft Nerftopics aufmachen,
wo dann generfte Pro und Unpro-Spieler mit generften Aussagen sich gegenseitig auf die Nerfen gehen.

greetz


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. September 2011)

Nerf ist nicht gleich Nerv.


----------



## Metadron72 (13. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nerf bedeutet anscheinend, daß generfte MMO-Klatsch & Tratsch Leser hier generft Nerftopics aufmachen,
> wo dann generfte Pro und Unpro-Spieler mit generften Aussagen sich gegenseitig auf die Nerfen gehen.
> 
> greetz



harhar, super


----------



## Pulmi (13. September 2011)

hab nichts gegen den nerf. sind ja noch nicht mal im normalmod annähernd am ende... von daher..


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2011)

Killding schrieb:


> Was is cool an nem Boss 100x zu wipen ?



Geschenke machen nunmal kein Spaß.


----------



## Gazeran (13. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Habe zwar keine direkte Meinung zum Nerf, weiß nicht mal was Feuerlande sind ... ^
> Doch bei einer Sache werde ich mir die Jahre über hier immer sicherer.
> 
> Nerf bedeutet anscheinend, daß generfte MMO-Klatsch & Tratsch Leser hier generft Nerftopics aufmachen,
> ...



aaaaach narf...


----------



## Figetftw! (13. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Geschenke machen nunmal kein Spaß.



WOHL!
bzw sie sparen zeit


----------



## Derulu (13. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Geschenke machen nunmal kein Spaß.



Hm..hast du das deinen Verwandten, Freunden und Bekannten auch schon erzählt? Nicht dass sie die umsonst was zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag schenken, weil Geschenke ja keinen Spaß machen


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> WOHL!
> bzw sie sparen zeit



aber nur ab Kill 2!


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. September 2011)

Ich muß schon sagen, der Nerf ist recht stark.

Wir hatten Pre-Nerf Shannox HC tot und versuchten uns an Rhyolith. Shannox fiel gestern echt schnell, Rhyolith danach auch. Zwar war der dicke Elementar immernoch extrem heilintensiv, aber durchaus machbar.

Alysrazar machten wir im Normalmodus, den HC-Mode wollten wir uns für nächste Woche aufheben. Wir hatten durchaus einen Lachflash, als einer unserer Tanks in der Wirbelphase starb, weil er durch zwei Federn zu schnell war. In der zweiten Phase schickten wir dann zwei DDs nach oben, weil wir unten echt Langeweile hatten. Hier ist der Nerf fast zu stark ausgefallen, zumindest im Normalmodus.

Für Bethliac HC fehlten uns noch die Infos, wie man die genau macht wegen den schnellen Minispinnen und den Giftfeldern, darum Normalmodus, aber nächste Woche denke ich, dass wir plötzlich bei 5 oder 6 von 7 HC stehen werden. Blizzard will wohl wirklich, dass nahezu alle Raids mit fast full 391 in den nächsten Raid gehen...


----------



## MC Assa (22. September 2011)

Ich frage mich warum leute immer rum weinen wenn ein Nerf den aktuellen Content trifft. Mimimimi Die Herausforderung fällt weg und ja wenn man eine Herausforderung haben will soll man sich bei top Gilden wie FtH oder Affenjungs bewerben da habt ihr in den ersten wochen Herausforderung genug. Und wenn es den leuten nicht passt das nen Nerf kommt Friert euren Acc ein und spielt erst zum 4.3 patch wieder anstatt Rumzuweinen das es zu leicht wird. Also wenn ihr das nächste mal Rumweint warum Fl so einfach ist mit dem Nerf, denkt einfach dran das ihr zu schlecht seid bei Hardmode gilden mitzuraiden und der Nerf extra für leute wie dich Rausgekommen ist 

MFG Assa


----------



## Super PePe (22. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Eine Welt entdecken, Gemeinschaft, der Stärkere hilft dem Schwächeren usw usw.


----------



## Azddel (22. September 2011)

Aber der Hardmode wurde doch ebenfalls generft. Da hat wohl jemand nicht richtig aufgepasst?

Und außerdem hat Kritik nichts mit rumweinen zu tun. Das verstehst du in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn vielleicht noch nicht ganz, aber die Einsicht wird hoffentlich noch kommen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. September 2011)

@ MCAssa: Hab ich geweint? Nicht wirklich. Ich persönlich wollte drüber diskutieren und mal die Meinung der anderen einfangen. Geh bitte wo anders trollen!

P.S. Auf sogenannte HC-Gilden hat eh keiner Lust, der noch ein Privatleben hat.


----------



## MC Assa (22. September 2011)

Jugendlicher leichtsinn naja ich weiß ja nicht 

ja klar wurde der Hardmode generft das ist mir schon klar ich Beziehe mich auch eher auf die Zeit vor dem Nerf, mal ganz ehrlich wer Fl Hc jetzt noch nicht 6/7 hc down hat benötigt einen Nerf um weiterzukommen und wer jetzt erst mit dem Hardmodes anfängt ist sowieos nur nen Casual Player und nix anderes, Das ist nicht Progress Orientiert nix das ist einfach nur Ich raide nun da es einfacher ist und nix anderes. Ich wette 99 % der leute die Rumheulen in foren Freuen sich wirklich über so einen nerf weil man schneller seine pixel bekommt und Die Virtuelle Verlängerung mit Jedem item aus Dem nun ololo rofl Fl nerf raid im Baby modus noch länger.


----------



## Gandolfini (22. September 2011)

Wir hatten Ragi als auf 13% ungenervt und jetzt lag er natürlich gestern,war so um 22 Uhr schon fertig mit allen Bosen.Das ist echt ein Witz...hätten gerne etwas mehr Zeit gehabt für Raggi ungenervt,jetzt fühlen wir uns naja.. das wir ihn "nur" genervt packen sozusagen easymode für casuals. Etwas doof.

Vorallem Allystrazar ist der Größte Witz mit den Wirbeln und das die dicken Adds so schnell down gehn...


----------



## Potpotom (22. September 2011)

Nerf hin oder her... wir kriegen Raggi HM nicht down und sind jetzt bei Wipe Nr. 250 oder so. Hab keen Bock mehr. 

EDIT: Finde es dennoch gut das FL generft wurde... nicht weil wir so kacke sind, sondern weil ruhig alle die Möglichkeit haben sollten die Feuerlande zu sehen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> EDIT: Finde es dennoch gut das FL generft wurde... nicht weil wir so kacke sind, sondern weil ruhig alle die Möglichkeit haben sollten die Feuerlande zu sehen.



Stimme 100% mir Dir überein. Finde es auch gut, dass man sich in dieser Art und Weise die Hardmodes wenigstens alle mal anschauen kann.


----------



## haxwell (22. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nerf hin oder her... wir kriegen Raggi HM nicht down und sind jetzt bei Wipe Nr. 250 oder so. Hab keen Bock mehr.



bei bisher 250 wipes habt ihr ja die hälfte schon geschafft ;p die meisten haben ja so ~500 gebraucht. aber nach dem zweiten nerf gestern schafft ihrs ja vielleicht schneller, den geringeren dmg merkt man ja schon deutlich.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> EDIT: Finde es dennoch gut das FL generft wurde... nicht weil wir so kacke sind, sondern weil ruhig alle die Möglichkeit haben sollten die Feuerlande zu sehen.


Super Einstellung. Ich finds auch gut, weil wir k... nicht so die Elitespieler sind. So sehen wir vielleicht endlich mehr als 4/7. Bei uns ist auch nicht Baloroc der Contentblocker, der ist kein Problem. Sondern Alysrazar, da zerreißt das blöde Küken immer den Kriegertank, weiß keiner so recht warum. Der DK lebt groteskerweise meist wesentlich länger. <.<


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

haxwell schrieb:


> bei bisher 250 wipes habt ihr ja die hälfte schon geschafft ;p die meisten haben ja so ~500 gebraucht. aber nach dem zweiten nerf gestern schafft ihrs ja vielleicht schneller, den geringeren dmg merkt man ja schon deutlich.


habt ihr ihn eigentlich vor den 10er gilden auf eurem server geschafft?
weis grad erlich gesagt nicht was da sonst noch rumrennt.




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Super Einstellung. Ich finds auch gut, weil wir k... nicht so die Elitespieler sind. So sehen wir vielleicht endlich mehr als 4/7. Bei uns ist auch nicht Baloroc der Contentblocker, der ist kein Problem. Sondern Alysrazar, da zerreißt das blöde Küken immer den Kriegertank, weiß keiner so recht warum. Der DK lebt groteskerweise meist wesentlich länger. <.<


Warst du nicht der "*Profi Mele*"? 

 naja, Ist der einzige Boss wo man Tanks mit Hirn braucht... und wenn das Kücken enraged muss nen Wurm gefressen werden...
kleiner Tip: kickt den tank der es verkackt!


----------



## Michithekiller (22. September 2011)

Was sie mit Alysrazar Hc mit den Tornados gemacht haben ist schon witzlos finde ich, unsere Dudu Heiler mit 2 Feder ist erstmal spontan in die Wirbel reingerannt weil sie jetzt einfach nur noch langsam sind und er es unterschätz hat


----------



## Trypio (22. September 2011)

Ich muss gestehen, dass dieser nerf einfach viel zu heftig ist... .

Ich meine bei Alyszra' gestern haben wir die Tornados überholt... die Druiden casten nun 4x Buschfeuer & erst dann ein Pyroschlag... die Küken sind so schnell down, dass der halbe Raid noch hoch fliegen kann und den Boss klatschen kann... ein Boss der ohnehin schon nicht grad die größte Herrausforderung war ist nun wirklich eine Lachnummer!

Okay, dass sie das ein oder andere leichter machen für die Casuals... versteh ich voll & ganz aber dieser nerf war einfach zu heftig!

Und dann noch ein Hardmode Nerf... ich meine WTF? man vergreift sich nicht an die Hardmodes... niiieeeemals macht man sowas!!

Alles in allem zeigt mir das aber, dass Blizzard offensichtlich schnell von Cata weg möchte.


----------



## Sotham (22. September 2011)

Also ich hatte leider das Pech, dass ich an den Raidtagen meiner Gilde leider zu selten Zeit habe, deshalb hatte ich auch erst 4/7 down gehabt mit dem Main. Gestern mit meinem gerade mal 7 Tage auf Maximalstufe alten Bärchen rein gegangen und hatte das Glück einer guten Gruppe. Kenne den Alysrazar Kampf noch vor dem Nerv und der war, für mich als Wenig-Raider, knackig. 

Gestern waren viele dabei, die den Kampf gar nicht kannten, mich aus Tanksicht eingeschlossen und trotzdem lag das Vögelchen im 3. Try, trotz einiger Toten. 

Was mich aber massiv gewundert hat ist, dass einiges daneben gelaufen ist und der Boss dennoch lag. 

Sprich einige liefen dauerhaft durch die Wirbel, Casts von den Feuerdruiden wurden nicht immer unterbrochen und so weiter... Vielleicht für den Anfang zu krass, mich freut aber jetzt trotzdem, dass mein Bärchen im ersten Versuch dort 5/7 geschafft hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Warst du nicht der "*Profi Mele*"?


Dass manche auch alles so ernst nehmen müssen, Mann Mann. Würde ich sonst freiwillig unsren niedrigen Boss-Stand hier preisgeben? Zudem entzieht es sich meinem Verständnis, was ein Mele*e* mit einem umkippenden Tank zu tun hat. Ich scheute mich bisher, dieses unsägliche "/sarcasm" oder "/ironie off" oder derlei peinliches Geschwätz, welches im Blizz-Forum hinter jedem 2. Post zu finden ist, zu verwenden, werde dies aber wohl in Zukunft anwenden müssen. >.>




TheGui schrieb:


> naja, Ist der einzige Boss wo man Tanks mit Hirn braucht... und wenn das Kücken enraged muss nen Wurm gefressen werden...
> kleiner Tip: kickt den tank der es verkackt!


Nee, der bleibt. Soll auch Leute geben, die aus Spaß spielen und nicht nur leistungsorientiert.^^ Woran es liegt weiß ich nicht, bin da "nur" DD. Jedenfalls hält uns das Federvieh bisher auf.



Trypio schrieb:


> Alles in allem zeigt mir das aber, dass Blizzard offensichtlich schnell von Cata weg möchte.


Was erwartest Du... die Diablo 3-Beta ist in vollem Gang. Scheint also nur noch eine überschaubare Frage der Zeit zu sein bis Release. Vielleicht sollen alle nochmal die kompletten Feuerlande sehen, bevor sie zu D3 wechseln.


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Würde ich sonst freiwillig unsren niedrigen Boss-Stand hier preisgeben? Zudem entzieht es sich meinem Verständnis, was ein Mele*e* mit einem umkippenden Tank zu tun hat.



na Profis sollten wissen was Bosse so tun und woran es liegen könnte das unfähige Tanks krepieren


----------



## Figetftw! (22. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> na Profis sollten wissen was Bosse so tun und woran es liegen könnte das unfähige Tanks krepieren



Ich glaub das mit dem Profi war ein Scherz


----------



## Bezzlebub (22. September 2011)

naja nur so am rande hardmode gilden da spielen nicht nur laute die keine freizeit haben im gegenteil die gehen arbeiten und alles drumm herum wenn der progress vorbei ist sind die kaum on farmen nurnoch bissle nur so am rande........


der nerf naja mir egal spiele eh nurnoch selten habe zwar raggi nichtmal im normal mode down aber what else ...
denn leuten die 6/7 down haben wir es hilfreich sein raggi zu legen viel glück euch !


----------



## s0re (22. September 2011)

Gandolfini schrieb:


> [...]
> Vorallem Allystrazar ist der Größte Witz mit den Wirbeln und das die dicken Adds so schnell down gehn...



Jep, Alysrazor ging bei uns im zweiten Try down  Waren sehr überrascht^^


----------



## Fremder123 (22. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit dem Profi war ein Scherz


Lass nur, manche begreifen das nicht mal wenn man es ihnen an die Stirn tackert.^^

P.S. Allerdings scheinen meine Worte tiefen Eindruck bei ihm hinterlassen zu haben, wenn er sie tagelang nicht aus Kopf kriegt. Wer wollte nicht schon mal nen Fan haben?  Allerdings gibts einen herben Rückschlag... ich bin hetero und stehe auf Frauen. Irgendwann wird ers verkraften und den Richtigen finden.^^


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Lass nur, manche begreifen das nicht mal wenn man es ihnen an die Stirn tackert.^^[/font]


ich bin nun einmal nachtragend Mr. Profi Melee 

trotzdem solltest du deine Tanks mal fragen ob sie wissen was bei dem boss so zu tun ist.


----------



## Tidra-on (23. September 2011)

Versteh die Aufregung nicht.

Für die Masse der Spieler sind die FL Bosse immer noch eine knackige Angelegenheit. 

Wer hier so tut als wäre das jetzt ein Brain AFK Spaziergang...


----------



## Harut (23. September 2011)

naja, heute abend wird sich zeigen, wie brain afk man da durchrennen kann  bislang war eigentlich alles nachdem es das erste mal down war, recht chillig, somit kommt man schneller zum chef und kann ihn dann auch verhauen


----------



## Figetftw! (23. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wer hier so tut als wäre das jetzt ein Brain AFK Spaziergang...



ist es


----------



## Derulu (23. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ist es




...ist irgendwo bei den World 150 (200) Gilden dabei


----------



## Tomratz (23. September 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Fullqoutevermeidung




Aus vollen Herzen /sign.


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir noch so gut wie gar nicht in den FL waren, für uns wirds also keinen so grossen Unterschied geben.


----------



## Kyrador (23. September 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...ist irgendwo bei den World 150 (200) Gilden dabei



Die World 150 (200) Gilden hätten das schon vor dem Nerf gesagt...
Jetzt ist es so, dass sich die Anzahl der Gilden, welche bei 6/7 angelangt sind, innerhalb von nichtmal vier Tagen fast um das 3-4fache gesteigert hat. Das ist doch recht deutlich.


----------



## Derulu (23. September 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Die World 150 (200) Gilden hätten das schon vor dem Nerf gesagt...
> Jetzt ist es so, dass sich die Anzahl der Gilden, welche bei 6/7 angelangt sind, innerhalb von nichtmal vier Tagen fast um das 3-4fache gesteigert hat. Das ist doch recht deutlich.



Und? Weiter?


----------



## cashhh (23. September 2011)

Der Nerf geht in Ordnung. Das die Pro- Gemeinde bei Buffed jammert, war nicht anders zu erwarten. Aber wer mit offenen Augen durch die Spielewelt geht sieht, dass die meisten Player eben doch nicht so imbaroxxorichklatschallesimhmweg sind, wie die jenigen welchen den Nerf verfluchen. Leider trifft man diese Spieler zu selten, daher ist eine Anpassung des Spiels an die Masse der Spieler nachvollziehbar und richtig. Wem das nicht passt, kann sich ja woanders die Herrausforderung suchen. Wir rennen ab und zu mal mit Low- Gear in alte Raids, z. b Ulduar. Ist zwar mit 85 nicht mehr wirklich übel, aber immerhin besser, als alles in Top- Gear weg zu bomben. Oder man bewirbt sich bei einer richtigen Gilde und geht Progress. Da sieht man jeden Boss vor einem Nerf.


----------



## Tidra-on (23. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ist es



Für die Masse sicherlich nicht. 
Und genau darum geht es gott sei dank.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. September 2011)

ich find das so klasse <3
ich habe mit keinem wort erwähnt das ich den nerf schlecht find
im gegenteil ich habe ihn sogar begrüßt da es meine spielzeit auf ein minimum reduziert 
trotzdem regt sich immer wieder jemand über mich auf
neid scheint wirklich eine emotion zu sein die menschen nicht gut verbergen können


----------



## Kyrador (23. September 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und? Weiter?



Blizzard hat die Hardmodes als Herausforderung kommuniziert und gesagt, diese seien für die Spieler, welche mehr Zeit und Hingabe in das Spiel investieren wollen. Der Normalmodus sollte dagegen ausreichend einfach sein, damit jeder die Geschichte des Spiels erleben kann.
Wozu also den Spielern, die eine Herausforderung suchen, einen Tritt in die Weichteile verpassen? Der Nerf ist in Ordnung, wenn man den Normalmodus betrachtet, den Hardmode hätte man dagegen - wie schon beim T11-Nerf - so lassen sollen, wie er war.
Oder geht es dir nur um die lila Items? Dann muss natürlich jedweder Content generft werden!


----------



## Aun (23. September 2011)

was ich ja eigtl komisch finde, bis zum sonnenbrunnenplateau hat sich KEIN schwein über nervs beschwert (gabs bis dato auch net, weil wow war ja ein novum).
danach waren soooooo viele glücklich darüber, dass sie evtl doch noch allerhand bosse töten konnten, die scheisse schwer waren.

das gesammte gerammel ging mMn einhand mit der wiederverwertung von naxxramas und dem schwachen content von pdk. sicher hat sich "damals" auch schon eine große gemeinschaft der spieler darüber beschwert, das es zu einfach war usw. allein die abschwächung der ausrüstungsgegenstände war krass. mich persönlich hat es nicht gestört. aber die leute meinten, sie wären voll t6 equipped und könnten alles nach dem ersten lvl gebiet wegschmeißen.... zu bc hat sich niemand beschwert. da musste man für alles ackern...ACKERN ( wow classic noch mehr aber da will ich net hin).
da wurden die belohnt die wirklich in dieses zeitaufwändige hobby investiert haben, und dann auch noch ein quäntchen glück hatten.

es hat eigtl auf meinem alten server niemanden gestört.

das gesamte MIMIMI geht mMn darauf zurück, das einem alles hinterher geschmissen wird. es ist ja schön, aber wirkungsvoll ist es nicht. allein die begrenzung der raids war eigtl schlimm. da wurde ein schnitt zwischen normalo spielern und denen, die um einiges mehr spielen, gezogen. 

aber wen interessiert mein kommentar. is ja eh wayne, weil whyne ist einfacher.

is mir egal, was passiert. ich bin glücklich darüber, das ich mit meiner gammelgrp vllt auch mal alles sehen kann.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. September 2011)

damals gab es auch schon nerfs und viele davon waren notwendig weil die bosse einfach unbesiegbar waren wenn man sie so spielen sollte wie geplant.
die anschließenden nerfs waren immer mal wieder leichte abschwächungen bis hin zu stealth nerfs die man gar nicht mehr bemerkt hat.
den ersten gruul oder maggi hätten man wohl nichtmal mit full t5 mit randoms legen können


----------



## Derulu (23. September 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Blizzard hat die Hardmodes als Herausforderung kommuniziert und gesagt, diese seien für die Spieler, welche mehr Zeit und Hingabe in das Spiel investieren wollen. Der Normalmodus sollte dagegen ausreichend einfach sein, damit jeder die Geschichte des Spiels erleben kann.
> Wozu also den Spielern, die eine Herausforderung suchen, einen Tritt in die Weichteile verpassen? Der Nerf ist in Ordnung, wenn man den Normalmodus betrachtet, den Hardmode hätte man dagegen - wie schon beim T11-Nerf - so lassen sollen, wie er war.
> Oder geht es dir nur um die lila Items? Dann muss natürlich jedweder Content generft werden!



Sei versichert, es geht mir um keine lila Items (dazu müsste ich überhaupt mal raiden oder HC Inis besuchen, du kannst allerdings gerne jeden meiner 10 Chars da in der Signatur auf seinen Raid-/Instanzfortschritt überprüfen ). 

Das Problem an der Sache: Blizzard arbeitet, wie eigentlich schon immer in solchen Fällen, mit ihren Statistiken über Bosstries, Bosswins und Gruppenauflösungen nach Bosslosses und scheinbar (sonst wäre es nämlich anders gekommen wie es eben gekommen ist) muss im Vergleich zum T11-Content (sowohl normal als auch HC), hier ein eklantanter Unterschied aufgetreten sein, der nun eben bereinigt wurde/wird. Das mag die Gilden, die knapp hinter der "Speerspitze" rangieren, hart treffen, nur fürchte ich, dass die Statistiken nicht wirklich lügen werden...


----------



## Hosaka (23. September 2011)

Also so nen Hammer nerf find ich, und wie es sich im TS anhörte auch die Leute in unserem/meinem Stammraid, zu hart. Das es nerfs gibt, damit allen den gesamte Inhalt spielen können, find ich gut und es ist schön wenn es bei den farm Bossen einfacher wird und man weiter kommt. Vor allem für uns etwas älteren Spieler die auch noch voll berufstätig sind und ggf. auch noch Familie haben. Aber ich / wir hatten den Eindruck das man jetzt fast mehr in den Zul Inis gefordert wird wenn man da rein geht, als in diesem Raid.


----------



## Noldan (23. September 2011)

Grundsätzlich hab nichts gegen diesen Nerf, im Gegenetuiel kommt mir eigentlich sehr gelegen. Hatte bislang erst 5/7 down.

Mittwoch drin gewesen und 6/7 firts Try gelegt. bei Major z.B. zum ersten mal gewesen und auch der lag 1. Try. Bin aus dem Fight mit 85 % Mana raus als healpala

Also das finde selbst ich zu heftig. Ein bisschen anspruchsvoller hätte man das auch lassen können...


----------



## -Groka- (24. September 2011)

Der Nerf soll halt einfach bezwecken, dass selbst die Leute, die bisher nur 1/7 geschafft haben, eine einigermaßen reelle Chance haben Ragnaros zumindestens zu sehen bis 4.3.

Und ich denke man kann davon ausgehen, dass der neue Raid, der dann auch gleich mit den LfRaidtool besucht werden kann eine Ilvl-Vorraussetzung hat, die so auf Feuerlandegearniveau liegen wird.
Deshalb kam der Nerf auch so früh, damit sich auch schlechte Spieler noch mit Startequip ausstatten können.

Unsern Raid traf der Nerf auch, auf der einen Seite freut man sich, dass die Bosse, die man nicht geschafft hat nun schafft, aber dennoch hätte man sich deutlich mehr darüber gefreut, diese Bosse ohne Hilfe zu legen.

Z.B. Ragnaros, wir sind jetzt schon 4 IDs an ihm gewiped, immer mit Steigerung zu vorherigen Abenden und am Dienstag lag er dann in mehreren Trys beinahe.
Am Donnerstag waren wir dann wieder dort, konnten uns nachdem wir den Rest der Instanz gesehen hatten, schon darauf einstellen, dass er nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst sei, und so wars dann auch.
Der erste Try scheiterte noch an Missverständnissen beim Söhne kontrollieren, der zweite Try war zwar auch nicht wirklich gut, vorm Nerf wären wir sowas von auf die Schnauze gefallen, nach dem Nerf reichts dicke. Da war nicht wirklich Freude dabei. Ist jetzt abgehakt, nächste Woche gehts dann mit HMs weiter, die dürften ja jetzt auch auf nem Niveau sein, dass wir problemlos schaffen werden .


----------



## Robbenmeister (24. September 2011)

selbst nach dem nerf gibt es gruppen, die schaffen nicht mal 1/7... habe gestern so eine erlebt...


----------



## Tidra-on (24. September 2011)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion wird eins vergessen. Es geht ja nicht nur darum wer wann welche down hat. Ein weiterer Teilaspekt ist die Ausrüstung. Da es die FL T Teile wie angekündigt NICHT über Punkte geben wird, geht dies eben nur über die Feuerlande um für Todesschwinge ausgerüstet zu sein. Insofern macht der Nerf zu diesem Zeitpunkt durchaus Sinn. Man kann auch zig mal alle Bosse down haben, und wenn man Pech hat noch kein einziges Teil haben. Und eine Raidgruppe komplett auszurüsten dauert nun mal. Da diese Möglichkeit aber auch die Nicht-Pros und Daueraider haben sollen, ist der Nerf völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Orgoron (24. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Diskussion wird eins vergessen. Es geht ja nicht nur darum wer wann welche down hat. Ein weiterer Teilaspekt ist die Ausrüstung. Da es die FL T Teile wie angekündigt NICHT über Punkte geben wird, geht dies eben nur über die Feuerlande um für Todesschwinge ausgerüstet zu sein. Insofern macht der Nerf zu diesem Zeitpunkt durchaus Sinn. Man kann auch zig mal alle Bosse down haben, und wenn man Pech hat noch kein einziges Teil haben. Und eine Raidgruppe komplett auszurüsten dauert nun mal. Da diese Möglichkeit aber auch die Nicht-Pros und Daueraider haben sollen, ist der Nerf völlig in Ordnung.



Wie kommst du darauf die FL Teile gibt es schon jetzt teilweise für Punkte und die wird es auch nach dem Patch geben.

Auch insgesammt wird es sicher keine Set Teile geben, dafür aber andere Sachen ich denke diesmal wird der Epic Hagel alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten stellen.


----------



## Totebone (24. September 2011)

Ich finde den Nerf viel zu stark. Man hätte einfach an kritischen Punkten des Bosskampfs arbeiten können und dort entschärfungen setzten - aber das man jetzt mit dem globalen -25% nerf failen darf bis zum geht nich mehr und des boss trotzdem liegt macht die community nur noch schlechter. Im DW-Raid wundern sich dann wieder alle warum alles so schwer is weil man ja nich in voids etc. failen darf ohne das gleich die ganze gruppe wiped.


----------



## Nexilein (25. September 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Im DW-Raid wundern sich dann wieder alle warum alles so schwer is weil man ja nich in voids etc. failen darf ohne das gleich die ganze gruppe wiped.



Der Nerf ist ja nicht für die Leute gedacht, die den Content sowieso schon clear haben.
Ich zumindest laufe sowieso aus jeder Voidzone; egal ob sie 10%, 30% oder 200% Leben kostet.
Und wer die Feuerlande erst mit dem Nerf angehen kann, der wird den DW Raid auch erst nach dessen Nerf betreten...


----------



## Totebone (25. September 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Der Nerf ist ja nicht für die Leute gedacht, die den Content sowieso schon clear haben.
> Ich zumindest laufe sowieso aus jeder Voidzone; egal ob sie 10%, 30% oder 200% Leben kostet.
> Und wer die Feuerlande erst mit dem Nerf angehen kann, der wird den DW Raid auch erst nach dessen Nerf betreten...



Ok du hast nich verstanden wie ich das meine. 
Es ist so, dass da der nerf schon so früh kam, die leute sobald 4.3 draußen is instant anfangen rumzuheulen das alleszu schwer is - und dann kommt die 25% Nerfkeule noch früher. Und ich kann ganz ernsthaft sagen Feuerlande NH macht einfach kein Spaß mehr seit dem Nerf ... Du kannst in allem stehen, überall failen, taktiken ignorieren und der boss liegt. Und das ist nichmal unbedingt Equipabhängig. Das ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Neitmaer (25. September 2011)

Betrachten wir mal die akutelle Situation.

Der derzeitige Raidstand:

Ragnaros: 15444 (44.31%)

H: Beth'tilac: 4047 (11.61%)
H: Lord Rhyolith: 7903 (22.68%)
H: Alysrazor: 5061 (14.52%)
H: Shannox: 11855 (34.02%)
H: Baleroc: 4142 (11.89%)
H: Majordomo: 5003 (14.36%)
H: Ragnaros: 262 (0.75%)


Das heißt, nichtmal die Hälfte der aktiven "Schlachtzügler" hat Ragnaros auf nhc gesehn und 0,75% also nicht mal 1% Ragnaros auf heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ragnaros liegt damit ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau wie die früheren heroischen "Endbosse" der jeweiligen Schlachtzüge. Er scheint demnach nicht wie vielfach angenommen "Freeloot" zu sein.

Auffällig sind dagegen die Zahlen der anderen heroischen Bosse die bereits jetzt zur etwa "Halbzeit" teilweise über denen des abgeschlossenen t11 liegen.

Zur Veranschaulichung die in den heroischen tiers am häufigsten getöteten Bosse im Vergleich:


H: Shannox: 11855 (34.02%) [t12]

H: Halfus Wyrmbreaker: 21243 (30.28%) [t11]



H: Lord Rhyolith: 7903 (22.68%) [t12]

H: Atramedes: 13675 (19.49%) [t11]



Der t12 HC Content scheint also im Schnitt einfacher zu sein.

Hat man jedoch im Hinterkopf dass Blizzard mehrfach bereits angekündigt hat schneller neue Patches rausbringen zu wollen ist klar warum der Nerf für viele so überraschend mitten im aktuellen Content kam . Kommt der Nerf erst mit dem neuen Content besteht die Gefahr dass zu viele Spieler im alten hängenbleiben und immer weiter zurückfallen. Dies gilt natürlich auch für heroische dann alte Inhalte und daher betrifft der Nerf diese genauso. Blizzard ist daran interessiert dass möglichst alle nur noch die aktuellen Inhalte spielen um schnell releasen zu können.

Der erhebliche Nerf in den aktuellen Inhalten scheint also strategischer Natur zu sein um die Spieler auf den schnelleren Patchzyklus vorzubereiten und im Vorfeld bereits so weit wie irgend möglich das durchspielen des aktuellen Contents zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Derulu (25. September 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ok du hast nich verstanden wie ich das meine.
> Es ist so, dass da der nerf schon so früh kam, die leute sobald 4.3 draußen is instant anfangen rumzuheulen das alleszu schwer is - und dann kommt die 25% Nerfkeule noch früher. Und ich kann ganz ernsthaft sagen Feuerlande NH macht einfach kein Spaß mehr seit dem Nerf ... Du kannst in allem stehen, überall failen, taktiken ignorieren und der boss liegt. Und das ist nichmal unbedingt Equipabhängig. Das ist einfach nur traurig.



Und ich sag es noch einmal: Generft (in einem auch für Otto-normal-raider merkbaren Ausmaß) wird nicht, weil jemand rumjammert, dass es zu schwer sei, sondern weil die Bosskampfstatistiken (wie viele probieren, wie viele scheitern, wie viele kommen weiter, wieviele hören für dieses Mal auf, weil sie zu oft scheitern) dafür sprechen und auch erst zu einem Zeitpunkt, der ein Stückchen weg vom Release liegt, damit die Speerspitze auch ihren Teil des Spiels erledigen kann, allerdings, bedingt dadurch, dass inzwischen jedem die Möglichkit gegeben werden soll, den Content dann zu "sehen" wenn er aktuell ist, früher als in der Vergangenheit, damit nicht Spieler immer weiter zurückhängen und sich dadurch möglicherweise als Spieler zweiter Klasse fühlen, für die es "Neues" erst dann gibt, wenn es für die 1. Klasse bereits "alt und uninteressant" ist, weil es noch Neueres gibt. 

Es wurde seit Einführung der "Nerfs" in BC dies noch nie gemacht, nur weil Leute darüber jammern, dass ihnen etwas zu schwer wäre...


----------



## Nexilein (25. September 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ok du hast nich verstanden wie ich das meine.
> Es ist so, dass da der nerf schon so früh kam, die leute sobald 4.3 draußen is instant anfangen rumzuheulen das alleszu schwer is - und dann kommt die 25% Nerfkeule noch früher.



Ich verstehe sehr gut was du meinst; das hast du ja schließlich in dem Post vorher schon geschrieben.
Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass du dich irrst 

Wie Derulu schon vollkommen zutreffend bemerkt hat, richten sich Buffs und Nerfs in den Schlachtzügen nach dem Progress all derer die raiden; nicht nach Geheule, Mimimi, etc.
Wer T12 pre-Nerf geraidet hat, der wird sich im T13 Content nicht über tödliche Voidzones wundern.
Und wer T12 erst nach dem Nerf bewältigen kann, der wird sich nicht wundern wenn in der ersten Woche im T13 Raid nichts liegt.

Blizzard macht seine Sache momentan eigentlich recht gut, denn die Raids sind so getuned das die Top Gilden immernoch ne ordentliche Herausforderung haben. 
Wer sich die Statements dazu durchliest wird feststellen, dass die nämlich garkeine Lust haben 3 Monate für den Content zu brauchen, da sie das 24/7 Raiden wärend des Progress sowieso nicht so lange durchhalten würden.
Den meisten die einen Boss gelegt haben ist es, anders als dir, wahrscheinlich auch vollkommen egal wenn er generft wird. Denn nach dem ersten oder zweiten Kill ist ein Boss normalerweise sowieso auf Farmstatus und fühlt sich so an als wäre er absolut keine Bedrohung mehr.


----------



## TheGui (25. September 2011)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> Betrachten wir mal die akutelle Situation.
> Der t12 HC Content scheint also im Schnitt einfacher zu sein.
> 
> H: Shannox: 11855 (34.02%) [t12]
> ...


und der Rest?


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

War am Samstag in den Feuerlanden. Mein zweiter Besuch zum Bosse töten. Guides lesen nehme ich mir seit Wochen vor, aber irgendwie will es einfach nicht funktionieren. Dennoch hat mich eine Gruppe mitgenommen, die tatsächlich bereit war, einige Dinge zu erklären.

Das Shannox nun einfacher ist, darüber brauchen wir gar nicht zu streiten. Da der DK einen Disconnect hatte, sind wir dennoch 1 mal gestorben. Weiter ging es aber dann mit Bethilac. Erklärung war wunderbar, die anderen 9, auch wenn 1 weiterer Random dabei war, kannten den Boss jedoch. 8 Versuche, da noch niemand der Anwesenden vorher "oben" war bzw. die letzte Phase bei einem Schadenschnitt von 14-15k einfach zu lange dauerte. Mittlerweile waren 3 Stunden vergangen.

Im 8. Versuch passte endlich alles.

Ich mein, ich kenne ihn ja nicht PreNerf, aber ich finde es auch jetzt noch absolut schwer genug.


----------



## Saure_Gurke (26. September 2011)

Wir haben uns diese Wochenende zwei Tage für FL reserviert, nachdem wir von dem Nerf Shannox down und Bethilac immer bis zur Bodenphase gehauen haben. Auch den Bergfuzzi haben wir öfters getryt.

Jetzt kam der Nerf und siehe da, Shannox first try Bethilacc first try, Bergfuzzi dennoch gefühlte 10 Wipes, da die Koordination der Beine doch ein wenig schwieriger ist und es manchmal einfach nicht passte. 

Gestern dann Alystrazar down nach 4 Wipes , Baloroc nach 3 und Hirschhaupt nach 4. 

Und ich muss sagen der Nerf war das was uns gefehlt hat, da wir alle keine ProGamer sind und manchmal auch Movementkrüppel  Es ist nicht zu leicht und auch nicht zu schwer, und wir sind uns alle bewusst das wir auch im neuen Content erstmal mit viel Arbeit die ersten Bosse tryn müssen. Aber wir haben es bis jetzt immer geschafft 1-2 Bosse vor dem Berf zulegen, und ich finde es gut das Blizz die Nerfkeule ab und an schwingt.

It´s only a game !


----------



## Schlamm (26. September 2011)

Uns hat der Nerf sehr geholfen. Wir haben an einem Abend 5 Bosse gelegt, davon war früher zu träumen, obwohl wir das Zeug dazu hatten. Aber Wipes waren immer eingeplant, und ziehen den Abend ziemlich in die Länge. Mehr als 3-4 Stunden am Stück Raiden ist nicht sehr spaßig iwann...

Ich danke Blizzard für den Nerf. Hätte vielleicht etwas länger dauern können bis zum Nerf, aber naja. Freudige Raidabende sind schon geplant


----------



## Figetftw! (26. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> War am Samstag in den Feuerlanden. Mein zweiter Besuch zum Bosse töten. Guides lesen nehme ich mir seit Wochen vor, aber irgendwie will es einfach nicht funktionieren. Dennoch hat mich eine Gruppe mitgenommen, die tatsächlich bereit war, einige Dinge zu erklären.
> 
> Das Shannox nun einfacher ist, darüber brauchen wir gar nicht zu streiten. Da der DK einen Disconnect hatte, sind wir dennoch 1 mal gestorben. Weiter ging es aber dann mit Bethilac. Erklärung war wunderbar, die anderen 9, auch wenn 1 weiterer Random dabei war, kannten den Boss jedoch. 8 Versuche, da noch niemand der Anwesenden vorher "oben" war bzw. die letzte Phase bei einem Schadenschnitt von 14-15k einfach zu lange dauerte. Mittlerweile waren 3 Stunden vergangen.
> 
> ...



naja mit einem gearstand wo man nur 14-15k dps macht sollte man vielleicht auch nicht umbedingt nach firelands gehen....


----------



## Saure_Gurke (26. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> naja mit einem gearstand wo man nur 14-15k dps macht sollte man vielleicht auch nicht umbedingt nach firelands gehen....



Naja wenn 1 - 2 Leute diesen Schaden raushauen, dann geht das noch, aber im Grunde hast du Recht 18k+ sollten es schon sein !


----------



## Metadron72 (26. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> naja mit einem gearstand wo man nur 14-15k dps macht sollte man vielleicht auch nicht umbedingt nach firelands gehen....




warum nicht ? als gilde wenn man keine hm machen will, ist es doch kein problem und 1-2 dd die ~20k sind hat man doch eh meist..uns selbst wenn nicht.
ich find den nerf btw super, das ganze gerede mit free loot kann ich nur nicht mehr hören. wie ein poster oben sagte "alle mechaniken ignorieren, auch egal".
mach das mal bei raggi -.-


----------



## Saure_Gurke (26. September 2011)

Das FreeLoot Gelabber ist einfach nur Müll..... da sprechen wieder die 24/7 Raider sowie Leute die durchgezogen werden und wo die Gruppe genug DMG macht auch ohne die Person. 
Man muss trotz Nerf, auf alle Fähigkeiten achten, sei es bei Alystrazar die Wirbel, bei Shannox die Fallen und und und.....


----------



## Potpotom (26. September 2011)

Raggi HM gestern im 2. Try down... das war nicht nur ein Nerf, man hat die Feuerlande schlicht pulverisiert. Nur zur Verdeutlichung - bis letzten Donnerstag standen wir bei 250 vergeblichen Anläufen.


Insgesamt finde ich einen Nerf des Contents gut (sagte ich hier ja schon etliche Male)... aber nicht soooo extrem.

@Saure_Gurke
Non-HM ist Feuerlande für eine eingespielte Stammgruppe kein Ding - und somit free Loot. Für Random-Gruppen gilt das allerdings nicht, wobei auch da 4 Bosse relativ schnell fallen.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

Ich glaube nicht daran, das Schlachtzüge dazu gemacht sind, 20 x hintereinander den gleichen Boss zu töten.

Stellt euch vor, ihr spielt 20 x das gleiche Spiel (nehmen wir einfach mal das gute alte The Witcher) durch. Natürlich sind die ersten 2-3 Male recht anstrengend, aber spätestens bei 10. mal kennt man doch quasi alles auswendig. Und dann ist es nunmal einfacher als für all jene, die erst ein zweites Mal da sind.

Jeder will einen Charakter Fortschritt, sodass sich zusätzlich zur Erfahrung laufend das Raidgear als Gesamtes erhöht, daher wird es nunmal immer einfacher.

Zwar kann man 3-4 x den gleichen Schlachtzug mit der selben Gruppe betreten, aber damit es spannend bleibt, sollte man dann auch mal den Charakter wechseln. Denn das 200. mal die gleichen Adds bei Ragnaros zu töten, finde ich z. B. einfach nur uninteressant. Natürlich verbesser ich auch danach noch gerne mein Gear, aber das ist dann meine persönliche Entscheidung.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. September 2011)

das ist ja jeden selbst überlassen. 
Aber wenn ich beim 9ten mal durchspielen noch 10 mal auf mein monster kloppen muss und es beim 10ten mal einfach beim ersten schlag umfällt ist das auch nicht so cool


----------



## Metadron72 (26. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> das ist ja jeden selbst überlassen.
> Aber wenn ich beim 9ten mal durchspielen noch 10 mal auf mein monster kloppen muss und es beim 10ten mal einfach beim ersten schlag umfällt ist das auch nicht so cool




Bissl arg übertrieben das Beispiel, aber für die Freaks ist es sicher nu langweilig, da hast schon recht. 
Alte Diskussion und so ^^ Ich hab da nämlich weder nen Boss gesehen, der bei einem Schlag umfällt noch einen bei dem die Taktik wumpe ist. 

Und ja, ich rede von der "LOLOLOLOL  Freeloot" normal Version. 
P.s. hab ich schon gesagt, wie mir gestern diese Art der Spieler im FL Raid auf den Sack gegangen sind ? Und nicht nur mir !!! 

Imba HC  Spieler : "Boah , ey voll free loot alles hier!!!eins eins elf... bei den Tornados dachte ich, ich hab lag weil Sie sich ja jetzt GAR´NICHT 
mehr bewegen ....." 

@Alle die das lesen und auch mal Random gehen : Die ganze Zeit son Kack im Raid nervt !!


----------



## Potpotom (27. September 2011)

Naja... versetz dich doch in die Lage derer die das vorher alles schon kannten. Wir sind beim ersten Mal direkt reingerannt in die Wirbel weil die so furchtbar langsam waren - das ist schon extrem. 

Stimme dir aber insofern zu, als dass man nicht allen vor die Nase halten muss was für 'n Held man ist. Kann ich auch nicht leiden, besonders dann nicht, wenn die selben Typen dann noch rumnapfen.

Etwas tun muss man noch immer, ganz klar. Ich seh da auch nicht jeden Random-Raid bis Raggi durchmarschieren, so btw.


----------



## Soulii (27. September 2011)

Saure_Gurke schrieb:


> Das FreeLoot Gelabber ist einfach nur Müll..... da sprechen wieder die 24/7 Raider sowie Leute die durchgezogen werden und wo die Gruppe genug DMG macht auch ohne die Person.
> Man muss trotz Nerf, auf alle Fähigkeiten achten, sei es bei Alystrazar die Wirbel, bei Shannox die Fallen und und und.....



das sind keine fähigkeiten auf die man achten muss...
du gehst ja auch nicht neben einer schnellstraßen neben her und musst drauf achten nicht zufällig auf die fahrbahn zu geraten...

der content ist nunmal so low , dass jeder 0815 honk dort durchrushen kann wenn er auch nur minimal ahnung hat was er dort tut.



> ..da noch niemand der Anwesenden vorher "oben" war bzw...



also bitte , der tank tankt der heiler heilt und die dds machen schaden , niemand steht in meteorpits und alle gehen wieder runter , wenn beth keine energie mehr hat.

das ist doch unmöglich zu verkacken...

schick 3 leute in eine bar , der eine soll nen bier trinken , der andene ne cola und der dritte einen wiskey, alle sollen an der theke sitzen und wenn 
der wecker klingelt wieder die bar verlassen.


----------



## Bismark72 (27. September 2011)

Hmmm...interessante Diskussion. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wirklich wer den Nerf gut findet. Bei uns (vor dem Nerf noch 6/7 NH, Raggi steht heute auf dem Plan) gab es beim letzten Raid nur noch Gelächter über die Feuerlande. Nach dem Raid war der Tenor "Raggi noch, dann kündige ich mein Abo" - und das durchgehend.

Mal ehrlich, mich stören die Hardmodes nicht, von mir aus sind die für Progamer oder einfach für besser organisierte Gruppen, die in den ersten drei Wochen 7/7 NH machen und dann was zu tun brauchen. Wenn ich aber 10 Wochen auf die gleichen Bosse einprügele, dann hält sich die Freude über den höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad der Hardmodes in Grenzen. Es sieht im Grunde genauso aus, nur besserer Loot und eben schwerer. Meiner Meinung nach ein klares Zeichen für Phantasielosigkeit. 

Dank des Nerfs werden wir wohl heute Abend Ragnaros versenken, und dann war's das wohl mit Raiden. Wenn man wirklich 391er Equip haben muss um Todesschwinge anzugehen, dann war's das wahrscheinlich sogar mit WoW. Schade drum, denn ich raide eigentlich gern. Aber ist halt kein Soloplayergame, und wenn Blizzard die letzten Leute auf dem Server auch noch vergrault, dann bleibt nur noch bb. Einen anderen Raid, der auf meine Arbeitszeiten passt gibt es auf dem Server nicht, und ein Umzug ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Bei uns (vor dem Nerf noch 6/7 NH, Raggi steht heute auf dem Plan) gab es beim letzten Raid nur noch Gelächter über die Feuerlande. Nach dem Raid war der Tenor "Raggi noch, dann kündige ich mein Abo" - und das durchgehend.


Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, habt ihr die Feuerlande noch nicht clear. Ragnaros habt ihr nonhero bisher noch nicht geschafft. Gründe dürften ja sein (ich erlaube mir mal Mutmaßungen), dass die anderen Bosse euch entweder immer die gesamte Raidzeit je ID gekostet hatten oder Raggi einfach zu schwer war. Ich versteh jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo dann eure plötzliche Überheblichkeit (ich nenns mal so, wenn ihr doch so darüber lachen könnt) herkommt. Ihr profitiert folglich genauso von dem Nerf wie ich und viele andere Ottonormalspieler, also solltet ihr vielleicht die Brötchen doch etwas kleiner backen. Zumal ihr heut euren markigen Worten Taten folgen lassen und ihn erstmal legen müsst. Wir haben ihn gestern auch erstmalig geschafft und ich sage mal frei raus... Al'Akir war nach dem Nerf wesentlich einfacher als der generfte Ragnaros. Also lasst sehen.



Bismark72 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, mich stören die Hardmodes nicht, von mir aus sind die für Progamer oder einfach für besser organisierte Gruppen, die in den ersten drei Wochen 7/7 NH machen und dann was zu tun brauchen. Wenn ich aber 10 Wochen auf die gleichen Bosse einprügele, dann hält sich die Freude über den höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad der Hardmodes in Grenzen. Es sieht im Grunde genauso aus, nur besserer Loot und eben schwerer. Meiner Meinung nach ein klares Zeichen für Phantasielosigkeit.


Für mich eher ein klares Zeichen von "Leben hinterm Mond". Die Hardmodes gibt es in der jetzigen Form seit Patch 3.2, also ca. seit August 2009 (!), was mehr als 2 Jahre sind. Nimmt man Ulduar dazu, was Hardmodes erstmalig und noch in anderer Form präsentierte, ist die Zeit sogar noch länger. Wie Du Dich ernsthaft jetzt darüber aufregen kannst musst Du mir ehrlich mal näher erläutern. Ach ja: Die wahren _Progamer_ haben 7/7 nhc am Releasetag von 4.2 gemacht, drei Wochen brauchten die vielleicht für die Hardmodes. Und das ohne Nerfs. Noch eine Tatsache die euch bei all dem Gelächter zu denken geben sollte. 



Bismark72 schrieb:


> Einen anderen Raid, der auf meine Arbeitszeiten passt gibt es auf dem Server nicht, und ein Umzug ist mir zu teuer.


Dann tu uns aber bitte einen Gefallen und verzichte auf den xten "Ich hab aufgehört und bin stolz drauf"-Thread. Ist erst vorhin wieder einer geschlossen worden.^^


----------



## Metadron72 (27. September 2011)

Seh ich wie Fremder, ausserdem haben die Leute in eurem Raid ihre Items schon, durch den EINEN Raggi Kill ? Nicht schlecht  
@Potpo wenn man in seinem Raid solche Sätze fallen lässt (also quasi "intern") isses ja auch ok, aber wenn man in nem "Random" Stamm ist wovon 4 Leute keinen Boss kennen. Dann isses halt nerfig, denn für jemand der dass erste mal da ist....


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Dank des Nerfs werden wir wohl heute Abend Ragnaros versenken, und dann war's das wohl mit Raiden. Wenn man wirklich 391er Equip haben muss um Todesschwinge anzugehen, dann war's das wahrscheinlich sogar mit WoW. Schade drum, denn ich raide eigentlich gern. Aber ist halt kein Soloplayergame, und wenn Blizzard die letzten Leute auf dem Server auch noch vergrault, dann bleibt nur noch bb. Einen anderen Raid, der auf meine Arbeitszeiten passt gibt es auf dem Server nicht, und ein Umzug ist mir zu teuer.



Was willst du jetzt hören? Ein BB? Ich darf mich selbst zitieren:



Derulu schrieb:


> Und ich sag es noch einmal: Generft (in einem auch für Otto-normal-raider merkbaren Ausmaß) wird nicht, weil jemand rumjammert, dass es zu schwer sei, sondern weil die Bosskampfstatistiken (wie viele probieren, wie viele scheitern, wie viele kommen weiter, wieviele hören für dieses Mal auf, weil sie zu oft scheitern) dafür sprechen und auch erst zu einem Zeitpunkt, der ein Stückchen weg vom Release liegt, damit die Speerspitze auch ihren Teil des Spiels erledigen kann, allerdings, bedingt dadurch, dass inzwischen jedem die Möglichkit gegeben werden soll, den Content dann zu "sehen" wenn er aktuell ist, früher als in der Vergangenheit, damit nicht Spieler immer weiter zurückhängen und sich dadurch möglicherweise als Spieler zweiter Klasse fühlen, für die es "Neues" erst dann gibt, wenn es für die 1. Klasse bereits "alt und uninteressant" ist, weil es noch Neueres gibt.
> 
> Es wurde seit Einführung der "Nerfs" in BC dies noch nie gemacht, nur weil Leute darüber jammern, dass ihnen etwas zu schwer wäre...



Ist nun mal so, dass zu viele die probiert haben immer mal wieder gescheitert sind, nun schaffen auch sie es möglichwerweise und zwar wenn der Content aktuell und nicht überaltet (also sobald eine neuerer Raid da ist) ist. Das mag bei manchen "Lachkrämpfe" auslösen, bei wieder andeerer ist es vermutlich die einzige Möglichkeit, alles zu schaffen bevor der nächste Raid da ist. 


Mal 'ne andere Frage: Was hätten du und dein Raid gemacht, wenn ihr in 3-5 Wochen ohne den Nerf durchgewesen wärt auf NH? Hättet ihr dann aufgehört oder es ein weiteres Mal gemacht, um euch weiter auszurüsten, etc.? Wenn Zweiteres, was hindert euch daran, das Ganze eine Stufe schwerer zu versuchen anstatt noch einmal die selbe Stufe zu machen? Wenn Ersteres, wie habt ihr das bisher gemacht? Oder anders gefragt: was habt ihr in der Eiskronenzitadelle gemacht, die 1 ganzes Jahr lang der Endraid war....dreihundertdrölfzigtausendmal am Professor gewiped und dann noch ein paar mal an Sindra und in späterer Folge beim LK? Ist das einfallsreicher oder soviel anders (man sieht schließlich auch immer nur die selben Bosse)?


----------



## Schlamm (27. September 2011)

Es ist doch so Jungs und Mädels:

Es gibt für jede Spielertypen verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade, die sich einfach ergeben (aus Movement, Zeit, Lust etc.) 

Wo der jetzt liegt ist doch völlig wayne. Und ob der sich durch einen Nerf nun verschiebt, ist doch eigentlich umso besser. Ich denke kaum jemand(ich sage nicht dass es einige Leutz gibt die das machen, nur sind die bloss ein kleiner Teil) rauscht jetzt mit verbundenen Augen durch Fl hero.
 Und nur dann könnte ich eigentlich die ganzen Aufschreie verstehen....


----------



## Potpotom (27. September 2011)

Öhm... die Hardmodes sind immernoch richtig knackig - wenn auch einfacher geworden! So Luftschiff-Hardmodes wie früher sind in FL eigentlich garnicht dabei.


----------



## TheGui (27. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm... die Hardmodes sind immernoch richtig knackig - wenn auch einfacher geworden! So Luftschiff-Hardmodes wie früher sind in FL eigentlich garnicht dabei.



not...


----------



## Metadron72 (27. September 2011)

..ting hill? sure


----------



## Soulii (27. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> not...



/sign

siehe shannox hm , alles nuked auf ein ziel, einer auf ein anderes
die einzige schwierigkeit besteht da drin nicht in fallen zu laufen , wuhuu

hm is btw einfacher als normalmode --> freeloot


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> hm is btw einfacher als normalmode --> freeloot



Ja, ne ist klar....

Kriegst von mir den Heldenbonus, du Held  HELD (damit es "legendär" wird, sogar in Orange)



Btw: Wenn du wirklich so ein Held bist hattest du 7/7HC vorher schon down, weswegen der Nerf dich nur peripher tangiert, ob es leichter oder schwerer ist auf Farmstatus relativ egal. Wenn nicht, hat der Nerf geholfen und du brauchst du nicht so heldenhaft tun  (wirklich hart trifft es eigentlich nur die, die knapp davor standen)


----------



## Metadron72 (27. September 2011)

es war so klar, dass es nur ne frage der zeit ist, bis genau die üblichen paar hempels wieder so auf king lui machen.
blablabla freeloot *kotz*


----------



## TheGui (27. September 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> es war so klar, dass es nur ne frage der zeit ist, bis genau die üblichen paar hempels wieder so auf king lui machen.
> blablabla freeloot *kotz*



not...


----------



## Figetftw! (27. September 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja, ne ist klar....
> 
> Kriegst von mir den Heldenbonus, du Held  HELD (damit es "legendär" wird, sogar in Orange)
> 
> ...



er hat aber recht 
probiers mal aus


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> er hat aber recht
> probiers mal aus



Dann ist das ein Fehler, der sicherlich irgendwann behoben wird


----------



## tuerlich (27. September 2011)

Es ist aber echt so, dass zB Shannox mir im hm leichter vorkommt als nh ^^
Auch Majordormu hat die Nerfkeule ja richtig hart getroffen.
Aber was solls. Wer sich jetzt beschwert, ist ein Durchschnittsspieler wie ich und viele anderen auch.
Diejenigen, die wirklich Progress raiden haben doch schon lange min 6/7 prenerf gelegt (das waren bei uns 3 Gilden auf dem Server. Eine 7/7 und zwei 6/7)
Jetzt sind es 22 Gilden mit 6/7 und in der nächsten ID werdens wohl noch viel mehr werden...
Was ist daran so schlimm? Wir brauchen noch massenhaft loot, um mit 4.3 möglichst fest im Sattel zu sitzen.
Wenn ich pre Cata Zeiten nehme, wo ich noch unmenschlich viel geraidet habe, bin ich im Vergleich mit Cata froh, dass man auch mit wenig Zeitaufwand den Content clearen kann.
Und dann sei es halt so, dass man erst nach Nerfs die letzten paar hms packt...


----------



## Super PePe (29. September 2011)

Hero vs Hardmode das sind 2 verschiedene Dinge
so wie Mobs und Mops
so wie first for sec. und first befor sec.
seid und seit usw


----------



## NurNeEule (29. September 2011)

Ich war gestern Abend sehr überrascht als auf Server "Silbernen Hand" der "Realm First Ragnaros Kill" durchploppte... 

EDIT: Ich meine, JETZT erst ? o.o


----------



## Shadria (29. September 2011)

NurNeEule schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Abend sehr überrascht als auf Server "Silbernen Hand" der "Realm First Ragnaros Kill" durchploppte...
> 
> EDIT: Ich meine, JETZT erst ? o.o



Was heißt denn da "jetzt" erst?

Stand heute haben "nur" 1,01% (362 Raids) der Raidgilden weltweit (!) die auf wowprogress.com gelistet sind den ollen Ragi auf hero down. Von daher halte ich das persönlich schon für eine tolle Leistung.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2011)

Shadria schrieb:


> Was heißt denn da "jetzt" erst?
> 
> Stand heute haben "nur" 1,01% (362 Raids) der Raidgilden weltweit (!) die auf wowprogress.com gelistet sind den ollen Ragi auf hero down. Von daher halte ich das persönlich schon für eine tolle Leistung.




Da seid ihr aber ne ganze Spur weiter als Malorne...

http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/malorne

http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/die-silberne-hand

Und ihr seid sogar ein RP Server


----------



## Shadria (29. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...
> Und ihr seid sogar ein RP Server



...Vorurteile sind dazu da, um widerlegt zu werden...


----------



## Figetftw! (29. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und ihr seid sogar ein RP Server



Ich hab ne zeitlang bei schwingen des phoenix auf dem zirkel des cenarius gespielt ist ne richtig erfolgsorientierte progress gilde 
aber auf einem rp server 
sachen gibts die gibts gar nicht


----------



## Snee (30. September 2011)

Möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass es ja auch schon etliche Gilden gegeben hat, die nen Serverwechsel vollzogen haben, um bei den Server-First-Erfolgen auch mal ein Wörtchen mitzureden. Dass man sich dann nicht unbedingt den Hardcore-PVE-Raid-Server aussucht ist dann natürlich nur reiner Zufall :-)


----------



## haxwell (30. September 2011)

naja, die sind doch schon ewig auf dem server. der gildenname passt ja auch..


----------

